# Pamphobeteus ultramarinus info



## chid (Sep 27, 2003)

Hi.
I have just bought a Pamphobeteus ultramarinus spiderling, does anyone know where I can find any info, either online or your own experiences about these.







Thanks
Chid


----------



## Phalagorn (Sep 27, 2003)

They are nice!!! 
heres a pictures of my P. ultramarinus l´l haved.
Take a look at the steelblue legs!


----------



## JBoyer (Sep 27, 2003)

What beauties!  What is hte common name for that species?

Jennifer


----------



## Phalagorn (Sep 27, 2003)

*pamphobeteus ultramarinus*

pamphobeteus ultramarinus - Ecuadorian purple/blue femur tarantula


----------



## Inuleki (Sep 27, 2003)

sniff sniff... 

i want one SO BAD!    i'm going to be kinda focusing on the Pamphos, so that's definately on the top of my list... (hopefully getting a P. antinous sling on the first)


----------



## tarcan (Sep 27, 2003)

*P. ultramarinus*

Hi Chid,

I have a  group of four females and two immature male that I will be trying to reproduce eventually.

I keep mine between 70% to 80% humidity with a mildly humid substrate.

Temperature around 22 to 24 Celcius at night and about 26-27 Celcius during the day.

I never had problems with keeping P. ultramarinus in those conditions but I also never read an "official" caresheet for those... so take this as a suggestion but not an absolute thing...

I hope this helps, good luck with your magnificient addition...

Martin


----------



## Kayv (Sep 27, 2003)

wow those are really nice t's


----------



## Spike (Sep 27, 2003)

This may sound like a stupid question (because it probably is)  but, I have noticed many people here like the pamphobeteus sp.  Since I know nothing about them would some one care to clarify  what makes these T's so desirable?

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Midwest Art (Sep 28, 2003)

*Ultra*

Hardy captives rarely available in the states.  Here is a pic of a subadult female, she's shed once since 2001, she's huge since pictured and due to shed soon.  Can't wait to see those steely blues!  Several US breeding projects will be underway soon. 

N-Joy
Art


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Sep 28, 2003)

Wow! These tarantulas look amazing! Are they pricey like most other phampho's? They are just amazingly cute! I have to have one! But a 13 year old kid is not made of money! lol
Thanks for the pictures guys they look great!



James

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Ultra*



> _Originally posted by Midwest Art _
> *........... Several US breeding projects will be underway soon.
> 
> N-Joy
> Art *


that's what I call good news ;P 

have a nice day

geo


----------



## vulpina (Sep 29, 2003)

Nice pics everyone!!  Good looking T.

Andy


----------



## tarcan (Oct 2, 2003)

Just trying to post my first pic on the board.

Picture of one of my immature males.

Martin


----------



## wolfpak (Oct 22, 2005)

sorry for reviving or hijacking this thread. i'm thinking getting one, but i can find much on them ( care, temperment, size etc.). can someone tell me more about this species?


----------



## wolfpak (Oct 22, 2005)

BTW, it's Ecuador sp. 2, i'm interested in. and can someone post some pics of this species.thanks


----------



## aaronrefalo (Oct 22, 2005)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G.....sp..... :clap:  :clap: 

Aaron


----------



## Vogelspinnen (Oct 22, 2005)

*Pamphobeteus ultramarinus breeding*

Hi all, I posted this pic a while ago but thought some might still enjoy it.

Although they bred easily and were super peacefull unfortunately nothing came of my 1999 breeding. I hope to have success with my girls in the next year.







Sorry for the poor quality pic - it's all I have left of this pair.
Thanks for looking, Gabe


----------



## FOX (Nov 26, 2005)

Does anyone believe in love at first sight?

I love my Brachy's but gee's that pampho has just gotta be on santa's list, I have never seen such a beautiful spider:} 

I am lost for words, it is absolutley GORGEOUS.
Are they all like this one. Are they ow or nw. Are they aggressive? Can they be held?  Jay


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2005)

And here I went and sold my female-Drat!

T


----------



## Spider Si (Jan 29, 2006)

I've had my P.Ultramarinus 'Jinx' for about four years now, still not sure what sex and from the pics I've seen on this thread, mine is either male or has an eating disorder! 
I decided that Jinx is male from the abdomen size, yet I'm not seeing any hooks. Perhpas he's still too juve. 
His feeding is about 6 crickets max in about a week, then he ignores any more that are provided. 

Riight now he's acting sluggish and clambers a bit before sitting down for long periods with his abdo on the substrate. 

I can't find any care sheets about P.Ultra's and I'm concerned that I've not been properly houising/feeding him over the years. He's still alive though, so I want to give him 100% what he needs. 

I'll post a pic for feedback soon.  

Any suggestions for feeding/housing info care sheets etc etc?


----------



## ZOKU (Jan 29, 2006)

*nod*

I have heard that collectors can expect the prices of these to start coming down in the near future.  Perhaps maybe it is because of the numerous ongoing breeding projects??  *shrug*  My local critter shop has a P. fortis for $120.00 and I think it is even unsexed...     The ultramarinus is amazing...


----------



## MRL (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats funny this thread is up. I never seen or heard of this spider till a couple days ago. I got to see one at Megapets on Friday. It looks kind of dull in coloration at first though still pretty cool then shine a light on it and whoa that thing is SHINY blue. I want one or many now. 

Here's a crappy picture I took on my phone. It belongs to Tom (Philth) btw.


----------



## Spider Si (Jan 29, 2006)

That pic looks great to me, off a phone you say? cool! 

I hope to god my P.Ultra is okay, he's hunched against a wall of the tank now, and hasn't moved in hours. hopefully its the start of a moult as he hasn't done so in months.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's my two *Pamphobeteus sp. 2* juvies! I can't wait til they get bigger!


----------



## tarcan (Jan 29, 2006)

a few pics of an immature male


----------



## Spider Si (Jan 29, 2006)

Right, Jinx is up and about. He must have just been spooked by all the attention I was giving him. 
Stand by for my crummy webcam pics!


----------



## Vogelspinnen (Jan 29, 2006)

@ tarcan  a few pics of an immature male

That is a *STUNNING* animal Martin! I wish you could ship him to me when he matures as my girls are full grown at 5" and lonely. I have a few pics of one I'll post soon. 

Best regards, Gabe


----------



## tarcan (Jan 29, 2006)

Gabe,

Who knows, it might not be impossible if it is synchronised with one of my exports to the US... I have 5 immature males here and I am waiting for them to breed my females, one of them should mature on it's next molt, the 4 others are still a few molts away, probably next year... I also have about 20+ spiderlings of different sizes that I am growing...

Will keep you posted

Martin


----------



## kenspidey (Jan 29, 2006)

great looking T but im still a rookie im on my first T a G. Rosea now i see hwo everyone gets addicted they are so awesome looking.


----------



## king7 (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW!


im speechless:drool:


----------



## Vogelspinnen (Jan 29, 2006)

*Pamphobeteus ultramarinus Adult Female*

These pics were taken in 7/05, now just waiting for her to molt. 





















Thanks,*Gabe*


----------



## Spider Si (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow! These T's sure vary in appearance! 

Gabe, your female loooks super, have you got a care sheet or info for your P.Ultra?


----------



## Wadew (Jan 30, 2006)

*juvinile P.ultramarinus*

:?  here is one of three slings sold as juvi P.ultramarinus


----------



## stewartb (Jan 30, 2006)

Wadew,

Does not look much like an ultramarinus sling to me.  Leggs are all wrong.  Will try to find some sling pics.

Regards,

Stew.


----------



## stewartb (Jan 30, 2006)

Can,t find any sling pics.

Ian M,  you have some that you can post????

Pic of male.







Pic of male and female.







Female and eggsack.


----------



## FryLock (Jan 30, 2006)

Few linkys here Stew with some juv and sling P.ultra pics.

>Here< >Here<


----------



## LukeC (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, what a lovey T.


----------



## tarcan (Jan 30, 2006)

stewartb said:
			
		

> Does not look much like an ultramarinus sling to me.  Leggs are all wrong.  Will try to find some sling pics.


I agree with you Stewart, I had already pointed that out a while ago...

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=54056&highlight=ultramarinus

BTW, congrats on the mating... was the sac good? If so, how many slings were there??

Take care

Martin


----------



## stewartb (Jan 30, 2006)

That sac was no good.   

Previous ones produced 41 young (2003) and 68 (2002)

Regards,

Stew,


----------



## tarcan (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Wadew (Jan 31, 2006)

Well....Thank you Tarcan,Stew Ian And Gabe I did not think they were leggy enough either and could not figure out the color hmmm....... a case of dealer mix up I guess ,your input is always appreciated .if any one has any P.ultramarinus slings I would be greatful for the connection!:wall:


----------

